# Brachypelma auratum breeding



## Mendi (Dec 31, 2007)

You may remember my female B.auratum "Whiskey,"  hopefully she is a mom to be now


----------



## Truff135 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, you have some beautiful auratums!  I hope the male was able to dodge that fang she had hanging out there   
Good luck on a successful mating, and keep us posted!!!


----------



## Mendi (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, he moved fast enough to get that fang in his hook and carried on with his primal urges. I bred them again yesterday and she was a bit more grumpy, but with some intervention, he made it away back into his enclosure for more action another day


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Dec 31, 2007)

*beautiful*

Beautiful T's, I hope you get a good sac!


----------



## WyvernsLair (Dec 31, 2007)

As big as your girl is with that fang hanging out like that, if it was me, i'd have died from a nervous breakdown from putting those two together LOL.

my little auratum girl is just coming into color.. can't wait for her to be all nicely grown up and then maybe find her a nice boy to settle down with.


----------



## Mina (Dec 31, 2007)

Best of luck with the breeding!!!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for a successful sack.  Auratums are so beautiful!!


----------



## ahas (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome!  Goodluck!


----------



## desertdweller (Jan 1, 2008)

Beautiful!!  Don't you ever get nervous when breeding??

Thanks for the signature line.  Absolutely stunning!  Echos my feelings completely; thanks for a new author to read.


----------



## Pink-Poodle88 (Jan 1, 2008)

How big is your male?

I got an unsexed brachypelma auratum sub-adult a few weeks ago, I love it. Kicks lots of hairs and is a bit skittish for a brachypelma, but is still very "handleable" and friendly regardless. I think mine is male though judging by what I saw on the underside of the opisthosoma, as well as the slender build and long skinny legs. Has a legspan of about 4 inches, but no "boxing glove shaped pedipalps" are present and I haven't seen a sperm web yet, or not really much webbing at all, so I don't think it's mature yet, but he is the first b.auratum I've ever had, so I don't have much experience with this species. I named him "scarecrow." I think I actually might like b.auratum even more than the famous b.smithi but that's a tough one.

Anyways, I asked the size of yours because I'm trying to get a rough estimate on when mine will mature. I don't really regret getting males to be honest, though I do prefer female in most cases. Yeah, they don't live as long and usually don't get as big as females, but you can still send them off on breeding loans and get some babies out of them once they mature and that way, their legacy continues.

I want another b.auratum sooner or later though. I'm gonna buy a sexed female.


----------



## Mendi (Jan 1, 2008)

The male is more 0r less the same size as the female, though with his ultimate poportions. So his legspan is a little longer, maybe 6", and abdomen not nearly as filled out. Once matures they need to have the body of a sprinter in order to live to breed another day. As for Whiskey, her LS is about 5½". Good luck buying a mature female of this species, they are rather hard to come by and priced accordingly  Sounds like yours has a ways to go before maturing. I wouldn't consider them penultimate until they reach the size of a mature female 



> *desertdweller:*Beautiful!! Don't you ever get nervous when breeding??
> 
> Thanks for the signature line. Absolutely stunning! Echos my feelings completely; thanks for a new author to read.


I absolutely get nervous breeding Ts, and some species more than others... like this species. I have my camera in one hand and a plastic spatula in the other to hopefully save the male in cases of emergency. And I have shielded all his get-aways in case she wasn't 'entranced' enough to let him get away.

Glad you enjoy the sig. It echos my feeling about all animals as well


----------



## Mook (Jan 7, 2008)

Great pictures of these two going at it. 
That little male has nine lives.


----------



## ScorpDemon (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice pics Mendi. Good luck with the breeding. I have a G. pulchra female who I believe to be gravid, she's been bred 6 times now. You might recognize the female. That male auratum looks familiar. 

Chris


----------



## smof (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations. That second pic is impressive, your guy has some good nerves!


----------



## Mendi (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, the male with 9 lives may have used up another one today...  But he's still going strong. These pictures are of their 12th time together...

The last picture is of him, exhausted and bewildered. He was scared to release his hold on her fangs, even after I had her restrained. Once he figured out that she couldn't come after him, he ran into his enclosure and wished he actually had some of the other 'Whiskey'


_Sorry about the poor quality photos, I didn't realize my batteries were in need of a charge _


----------

